# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  Usefull Threads / Posts / Links

## iPrank

The gems I've found.

And the craps I've written.

*.NET*


Api
Printing / Text Editing / PDF
General
Registry, INI and Application Settings
File / Folder / Drive
WebBrowser & Internet Related

----------


## iPrank

*Getting Started*
VB6 to .NET Function EquivalentsQuick info of .NET classesVB6 to .NET Function Equivalents*Framework, BCL, CLR, IL etc*
Does 'referenced but unused' namespaces take memory ?Use VB.NET functions in C#*API & InterOp*
Detect double-click on titlebar. [C#]Subclass (hook) external programs

----------


## iPrank

*Printing*
Print upside downPrint Simultaneously to Two Printers*Textbox / RTB*
RichTextBox to HTMLMoeur's RichTextBox Tricks and Tips RichTextBox.SelStartRTF Property ?RTB Smooth ScrollingShow/Hide Scrollbars At RuntimeInsert picture in RTBDetecting words under mouse in RTBLine Spacing in RichTextBoxIntellisense like list in RichTextBox (More)*PDF*
Count Pages In A PDF Document

----------


## iPrank

Create System Restore Point from VBFind Running ProcessesSSTab: Determine in which tab a control isConvert A Picture to *Colored* HTML TextGet dimension of a pictre (without any control)Emulate the 'Show Desktop' buttonChange or add OEM logo and information on your computerHow to put an app in taskbar like Windows Media Player (Shell Desk Band)Show week number in DatePicker (CustomFormat CallBack) [VB6-VB.NET]TreeView EnsureVisible - Bring Icon into viewFinding Partial Text Within A ListBoxHorizontal scrollbar in FileListboxChanging style of ComboBox at runtime

----------


## iPrank

*Registry*
Reading All Values In A Registry SubkeyOpen Regedit and Jump to a Key

----------


## iPrank

*File**Folder*
Create MultiLevel SubDirectories In A Lingle LineChange 'Shared' AttributeOpen A Folder In Explorer With Predefined ViewModeMonitor a Folder*Drive*
UnMap Network Drive

----------


## iPrank

*WebBrowser / DOM*
wiz126's Webbrowser Control Tip and ExamplesStatic's WebBrowser Control tutorial (External link)Accessing the IE Document Object Model from
VB5 (External link)HTML DOM Tutorial @ w3schools (External link)Check When Document Finished Loading 100% (DocumentComplete)Auto Login To GMailGetting Text/DOM From External WebbrowserTrap Ctrl+N or other keypress in Webbrowser ControlUse Webbrowser as DHTMLEdit Control (EditMode)Save images from Webbrowser (Using DOM, not string parsing)Disable Images In WebbrowserExtracting links from a WebBrowser Control Detect Mouse Click on WebBrowserPrevent dragging from WebBrowserHighlight text in Webbrowser Control*Internet Explorer*
Navigate in external IE

----------


## iPrank

Change Modal Form to Modeless while Beign DisplayedFlat CommandButtonMessageBox PositioningNon-Modal MessageboxMessageBox inside a PictureBoxMove any window by clicking & draging it's client areaInter-Process-Communication using SendMessageVB6 Code To Remove TitleBar at RuntimeClose MDIChild Window Using ALT+F4 Key (or disable ALT+F4)Remove Max Button on MDIDisable MDI Form ResizeAdd new menu-items in external application's context-menu (on WM_INITMENUPOPUP) (on desktop context menu)Modify ToolBar ButtonMenuBackward Form - ControlBox in Left Side of TitleBarForm: Always at Bottom (more...) (and more...)Stick a form on DesktopBorderless Form: Show in taskbar with system menuAccess your Form's menu from SystemMenuCustom System Tray ClockSaving a BITMAP from memory to diskClose apps opened with ShellCheck duplicate value in ComboBox (Using SendMessage)

----------


## iPrank

FutureTopics

----------


## iPrank

FutureTopics2

----------


## iPrank

FutureTopics3

----------


## iPrank

FutureTopics4

----------


## iPrank

FutureTopics5

----------

